# Paso de Banda PSpice



## Jawier (Mar 22, 2008)

Buenos dias compañer@s,
Vereis tengo una duda sobre si esta representación de un paso de banda puede ser valida o no, el circuito que genero este supuesto paso de banda es un circuito sencillo.
Mi pregunta es, a la vista de la gráfica, puede alguien decirme si esto equivale a un paso de banda.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 22, 2008)

Si.
Es un filtro de 2do orden, no podes pedirle mas.


----------



## Jawier (Mar 22, 2008)

Me auto-contesto:
Un circuito simple de este tipo de filtros(paso de banda) es un circuito RLC (resistencia, bobina y condensador, que es el caso) en el que se deja pasar la frecuencia de resonancia, que sería la frecuencia central (fc=10Khz en el caso) y las componentes frecuenciales próximas a ésta.

Midiendo a altas y bajas frecuencias la caída de 3 dB se detecta,el ancho de banda que es 574 Hz.

La respuesta es que sí, si puede ser que este circuito genere esta gráfica de salida.

PD.: Espero estar en lo cierto   

Salu2 y gracias a todos.


----------

